# Abfrage mit Datum grösser als Heute



## Phips_CH (20. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte eine Abfrage erstellen die mir alle Datensätze ausgibt deren Datum (Format date) gleich oder grösser Heute. also alle Datensätze deren Datum noch bevorstehen oder heute sind.



```
WHERE spalte >= NOW()
```

gibt mir nur die zukünftigen Termine aus. Nicht aber die mit dem heutigen Datum.

Gruss
Phips_CH


----------



## saftmeister (20. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht, weil die Termine mit dem heutigen Datum im Vergleich zu NOW() in der Vergangenheit liegen? Ich weiß, das klingt absurd, aber sind die Termine so in der DB hinterlegt?

2011-06-20 00:00:00

Dann hast du den Fehler gefunden. NOW() gibt auch die Uhrzeit mit aus. Wenn du einen sicheren Vergleich willst, darfst du nur das Datum nicht aber die Uhrzeit vergleichen. Könnte so funktionieren:


```
SELECT * FROM meine_tabelle WHERE termine >= DATE(NOW());
```


----------



## Yaslaw (20. Juni 2011)

Sicherheitshalber auch DATE() um den Termin

```
SELECT
    *
FROM
    meine_tabelle
WHERE
    DATE(termine) >= DATE(NOW());
```


----------



## Phips_CH (21. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank

Hab nur das Datum gespeichert. 

Funktioniert.


Gruss
Phips_CH


----------

